# CCA San Gabriel Chapter banquet, August 4th, Cedar Park, TX



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I am the banquet chairman for the CCA Texas - San Gabriel Chapter, and I thought some Williamson County area anglers may be interested in attending our banquet. We have single tickets and tables available for sale, although we are almost at our goal of 600 attendees right now. Gold Sponsorships, Bull Red Tables, and Individual Tickets are still available today.

If you are interested, here are event details:

CCA San Gabriel Chapter 2016 banquet
H-E-B Center at Cedar Park (formerly the Cedar Park Center)
August 4, 2016
Doors at 6pm
BBQ dinner with open bar
Live Auction, Jeep raffle, 15 gun/15 yeti raffle, silent auction, raffle

You can purchase online here...
http://www.ccatexas.org/events/2016-san-gabriel-chapter-annual-banquet/

or PM me if you are interested in sponsoring, donating, etc.

:texasflag


----------

